# Msg



## jabbur (Feb 22, 2007)

My son works as a japanese chef     at one of those restaurants where they cook the food at your table and crack all those terrible jokes.  He loves it!  However, the restaurant recently changed hands and the new owner doesn't want to use MSG in the soup any more.  I now have a 5 gal bucket about 1/4 full of MSG. Haven't a clue what to do with it.   No one in my family seems to have reactions to it from eating at places where it used.  So how do you cook with it and how long does it keep?


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2007)

It keeps forever. Store it just like you would store salt. Use it (almost) as you would salt. Sprinkle some into soups and stews or on just about anything that you like. After a little experimenting you will see what you should and should not use it on.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 22, 2007)

A sprinkle at a time, it should last you into the next decade. I'd toss it.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> I'd toss it.


I will take your then.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2007)

Start with _small_ spinkles ....


----------



## jabbur (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks!  I guess I'll try some soon.  I need to find another container for it to get the big bucket out of my pantry first!


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 22, 2007)

What does it actully do for a recipe ?  Have never used it.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2007)

It is a type of salt. Just as the salt you are used to is used as a flavor enhancer, so is MSG. It give food that lip smacking sort of taste. That is the best way I can describe it.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 22, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> It is a type of salt. Just as the salt you are used to is used as a flavor enhancer, so is MSG. It give food that lip smacking sort of taste. That is the best way I can describe it.


  Thanks GB, never knew too much about it !


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2007)

Make a baked potato and sprinkle a little on it. That will give you a good idea of what it will do for food. 

It is great stuff. It's really too bad that so much of the population is scared of it.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 22, 2007)

GB, hate to disagree.  I'm not afraid of it.  My innards just don't like it.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2007)

Loprraine, there are people who are allergic to it. You are one of those I am sure. The people I am referring to are the ones who only think they have a reaction to it. A while ago the media put out stories about MSG and how bad it is for you and how people get headaches and other symptoms. All of a sudden all these people (who had been eating MSG for years) all of a sudden started getting symptoms and Chinese restaurants had to stop using it because of public demand. 

I was actually one of those people. I convinced myself that MSG would without a doubt cause symptoms. I would get a headache when I ate Chinese food. When I later found out the truth about MSG my headaches magically went away. 

There is a small percentage of people who really do have a problem with MSG. I am sure you are one of those people. For the rest though, it is not a problem unless it is in their head. As a matter of fact there are probably a lot of products that they eat all the time that has MSG in them.


----------



## elcameron (Feb 22, 2007)

jabbur said:
			
		

> My son works as a japanese chef  at one of those restaurants where they cook the food at your table and crack all those terrible jokes. He loves it! However, the restaurant recently changed hands and the new owner doesn't want to use MSG in the soup any more. I now have a 5 gal bucket about 1/4 full of MSG. Haven't a clue what to do with it.  No one in my family seems to have reactions to it from eating at places where it used. So how do you cook with it and how long does it keep?


 
 a 5 gal bucket about 1/4 full of MSG.

wow. you should do a google search or ask your doctor.


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2007)

I love msg, but the bf doesn't so needless to say, I don't use it.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 22, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> I will take your then.


 
Not really, since I have none. I have never seen the use for it, even 30 years ago when it was all the rage.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 22, 2007)

_There is a small percentage of people who really do have a problem with MSG. I am sure you are one of those people. For the rest though, it is not a problem unless it is in their head. As a matter of fact there are probably a lot of products that they eat all the time that has MSG in them._

My husband trained with the doctor who identified the "chinese restaurant syndrome" .  And many of those products are lunch meats that also trigger the headaches. You may poo poo it--until it gives you a massive migraine headache.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2007)

candocook said:
			
		

> Not really, since I have none.


LOL I knew that candocook. It was pretty obvious from your first post.

Actually it was all the rage a lot before the 70's. Just ask the billions of Asians who have been using it for a long long long long time


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> _
> 
> My husband trained with the doctor who identified the "chinese restaurant syndrome" .  And many of those products are lunch meats that also trigger the headaches. You may poo poo it--until it gives you a massive migraine headache._


_Chinese restaurant syndrome never proved the link to MSG. It was highly suspected, but the link was never shown conclusively. 

Lunch meats are just one small portion of items that many Americans eat that contain MSG. Here are a few more...

Doritos
Pringles
KFC Fried Chicken (yep one of their 11 secret spices)
Progresso soups
Many Lipton products
Planters Salted Nuts
Many supermarket sold sausages
supermarket poultry or  turkeys that are injected or "self-basting"
flavored ramen noodles
any kind of boullion
many salad dressings

and the list goes on and on._


----------



## D_Blackwell (Feb 22, 2007)

MSG is an instant migraine trigger for me - and a very big deal.  This was not always true.  Over the years, I have developed a keen sensitivity to several additives/ingredients.  Caffeine used to mean nothing to me, and I consumed far too much by even the loosest standard.  I quit it entirely for a time as part of an 'improve what I'm eating campaign'.  When I eased up and allowed mysef some caffeine here and there, I found that my body had, in the interim, erected what seem to be permanent defenses.  Even a small amount will drop me on the floor within a few minutes.  People tend to bandy about the word 'migraine' a little loosely. Those that are prone to the real thing understand the truly excrutiating agony.

In some respects, MSG, caffeine, and such, are probably akin to to people who have, in recent years, developed extraordinary and even dangerous reactions to peanuts; of all things.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow all those food products have msg in them?  And here, I did not think that I could afford it.  Why is that small bottle on the spice rack so expensive?  I have used it so sparingly over the years because of the price.  And just to think, I could have just scraped off a couple of doritos!


----------



## QSis (Feb 23, 2007)

I love msg!  

It perks up flavors so that people say "Wow, this is the best (for ex.) American Chop Suey I've ever had!" and not know why.

There's a favorite sour cream and mayo dip with fresh herbs that calls for MSG - without it, the dip is very flat.

Good stuff, if your body can handle it!

Lee


----------



## jabbur (Feb 23, 2007)

> Wow all those food products have msg in them? And here, I did not think that I could afford it. Why is that small bottle on the spice rack so expensive? I have used it so sparingly over the years because of the price. And just to think, I could have just scraped off a couple of doritos!


 
It might be cheaper by the 5 gal bucket!  Just like most things, buying in bulk brings down the price.


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> And here, I did not think that I could afford it.  Why is that small bottle on the spice rack so expensive?  I have used it so sparingly over the years because of the price.


I am not sure where you are shopping, but you might want to find another store. MSG is very inexpensive. Check out Penzys.  They have a 4oz. jar for $2.49. That is enough to last you about 6-12 months.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't buy straight MSG but i do put a pinch of Sazon Goya into many things.  It has other seasonings but is mostly MSG.


----------



## tsi88kid (Feb 23, 2007)

I heard msg makes you thirsty is that true?


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't speak for anyone else, but it makes me thirsty. It is a salt after all so that is to be expected.


----------



## Hungry (Apr 5, 2007)

All you ever wanted to know about MSG.
Monosodium glutamate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Funny, when I first GOGLED this, "MSG" I got Madison Square Garden.

I use to use this all the time, but it got pulled from the shelves for some reason.  From the Wikipedia write up it appears to have no more side effects than most of your precription medicines.

I am going to see if I can find it in the stores again. Like GB said, it is a "great" flavor enhancer.


----------



## lulu (Apr 5, 2007)

What do you do about using it on food you are sharing with guests?  So many people are opposed to eating it I would be worried to use it in that context.  I had never heard about MSG in a positive light pre DC but would consider experimenting....

yes, it makes me horrendously thirsty...we refer to that post chinese meal dry mouth as the "dry horrors" in my house.


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2007)

Depending on who the guests are I will either use it and not mention it or I will not use it at all. The reason I have no problem not mentioning it is that I do not give a list of every other ingredient in my dishes either. I certainly will not lie about it though. If they ask or mention it I will be completely honest.

Im my experiences, Most people who think they are sensative to it relly are not and just have that in their heads. I have had numerous people eat my food that had MSG and tell me that they are allergic to it (at a different time), but when I ask if they were affected when they ate my meal they say no. As a matter of fact, when that sitution has come up before not a single person has ever said yes.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 5, 2007)

GB - you are so knowledgeable! Impressive! Thanks for the info!


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2007)

I know a little about a lot of things (which can get me into trouble sometimes). Most of which I learned here at DC


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2007)

You can get MSG from Penzey's

It's also available as Accent in the supermarket.


----------



## eatsOats (Apr 5, 2007)

I only have one recipe that uses MSG (Accent) and it's a dry rub for baby-back ribs.  Very good!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2007)

UMAMI!!!

Why that restaurant will suffer without MSG:
Umami - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Why is that small bottle on the spice rack so expensive?


 
The McCormick cartel. They want you to believe herbs and spices are rare, exotic and expensive. Aside from saffron, which is a unique case, herbs and spices are today cheap and plentiful.

The DeBeers of the supermarket, only they aren't actually able to control availability. So it's all just based on the hope that you won't ever find a co-op that sells bulk herbs and spices by the pound for what a little jar that's been sitting on the shelf for a year or more at the chain supermarket costs.

And the bulk stuff is ALWAYS fresher.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Depending on who the guests are I will either use it and not mention it or I will not use it at all. The reason I have no problem not mentioning it is that I do not give a list of every other ingredient in my dishes either. I certainly will not lie about it though. If they ask or mention it I will be completely honest.
> 
> Im my experiences, Most people who think they are sensative to it relly are not and just have that in their heads. I have had numerous people eat my food that had MSG and tell me that they are allergic to it (at a different time), but when I ask if they were affected when they ate my meal they say no. As a matter of fact, when that sitution has come up before not a single person has ever said yes.



And I think the over use of it at a lot of Chinese restaurants has given it a bad name.  A restaurant that was infamous for using it I finally broke down and went to one time.  MSG, that I know of, had never bothered me before.  Before I could get back to work my lips had swelled.  I think it was so heavily used that it DID affect me and the person I went to lunch with.  My lips were swelled but dang, his lips got huge, around his eyes swelled, and he got all blotchy.  The key, IMHO, is not to over use it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 5, 2007)

It was already stated, but could be easily missed.  Accent brand flavor enhancer is pure MSG.  And yes, I have no problems with using it.  But I tend to purchase my spices from a restaurant supply store at a much better price.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jedichef (Apr 21, 2007)

Ever heard of the japanese word, "umami"? It means 'meaty' or 'savory'. This is considered one of the 5 tastes. It responds to glutamates, and is responsible for the sensation of savoriness in foods. Which is why foods treated with MSG or "ajinomoto" have a tendency to taste more 'rounded' or fuller. MSG can cause migraines in certain people, just like the nub of peanuts can give certain people migraines. It happens to a small percentage of people but should not deter anyone from using any ingredient. As with everything, due diligence is key.


----------

